# New Connecticut Rail Cars



## MrFSS (Feb 26, 2008)

Governor M. Jodi Rell unveiled the exterior design and the interior features of the new M-8 rail cars for the New Haven Line commuter train fleet. The Connecticut Department of Transportation (DOT) and Metro North Railroad (MNR) have been working with Kawasaki Rail Car, Inc., over the past several months to finalize designs and begin engineering of the new fleet. Continued progress on the state-of-the-art replacement rail cars are a major component of the Governor’s 2005 transportation initiative to revitalize Connecticut’s commuter services.

*Story Here*


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Feb 26, 2008)

What is this going to do for the bar cars?


----------



## sechs (Feb 26, 2008)

Eliminate them?


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Feb 26, 2008)

18 Bar cars are in last batch order, they will be painted different for easy recognition, but won't be deliverd till 2011


----------



## AlanB (Feb 26, 2008)

Dutchrailnut said:


> 18 Bar cars are in last batch order, they will be painted different for easy recognition, but won't be deliverd till 2011


And they'll be the best cars, bar none. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Feb 27, 2008)

Are they going to continue running them until then?


----------



## AlanB (Feb 27, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Are they going to continue running them until then?


I would think so, as long as the shops can keep the current cars on the road until the new ones arrive. I've heard of no plans to discontinue them, and I'm pretty sure that the commuters would scream bloody murder if MN didn't try. And since money talks, and many CT commuters have money, the CT politicians tend to listen.


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Feb 27, 2008)

Currently there are 9 bar cars with 7 or 8 available on daily basis, while one is in maintenance.

So the M-8's will double the bar cars on the New Haven line.

There is no plans to retire any bar cars till very end , barring any unforseen problems.


----------



## had8ley (Feb 27, 2008)

Some time ago I had heard that one of the original Phoebe Snow (Lackawanna RR) observation cars was being used as a bar car on Metro-North. Can anyone verify this and if so do you know the car number and where it runs to? It would be nice to ride on it since the last time I did was in 1960.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Feb 27, 2008)

Aren't the bar cars modified comets? *never rode on them*


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Feb 27, 2008)

Dutchrailnut said:


> Currently there are 9 bar cars with 7 or 8 available on daily basis, while one is in maintenance.So the M-8's will double the bar cars on the New Haven line.
> 
> There is no plans to retire any bar cars till very end , barring any unforseen problems.


The Phoebe Snow cars are NOT in regular service, they are part of the Executive(inspection) train.

The cars will be retired soon to be replaced by a few of Bombardier push pull cars.

Metro North has no comets, it has shoreliners and no non are bar cars anymore.

The M2 bar cars were specialy built by GE/Vickers.


----------



## jis (Apr 24, 2008)

Dutchrailnut said:


> Metro North has no comets, it has shoreliners ...


Aren't the west of Hudson MNRR cars called Comet Vs, or are they called differently from the similar NJT cars?


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Apr 25, 2008)

jis said:


> Dutchrailnut said:
> 
> 
> > Metro North has no comets, it has shoreliners ...
> ...



your right currently MNCR has 64 Comet V's but west of Hudson Metro North service is looked upon by Metro North employees as the red headed stepchild, since NJT operates it.


----------

